
The Story of a New Brain - Hooke
https://logicmag.io/01-the-story-of-a-new-brain/
======
robg
Disappointed by journalism in this area, but perhaps not surprising because so
few neuroscience classes are a part of mainstream education. Would anyone here
start an exercise routine or even a new hobby and expect major improvements
after one week?

~~~
dominotw
>expect major improvements after one week?

Beginner's gains ?

~~~
Deestan
Visible results? That would be more in the order of "after 6 months".

------
zodPod
This article babbles _so_ much. I know you want to be dramatic but really I
only care about the details of the article as they relate to the EEG devices
NOT the details of your trip to the doctor's office or if he answers a call
about taking insurance..?

------
JackFr
Article is very information light and could stand some editing. I got the
feeling that the author was going for a non-technical, "Is-any-of-this-real-
or-are-they-just-taking-our-money?" subtext, but didn't push it far enough, so
she ended up with mush.

------
jdpigeon
If you're interested in developing software for the Muse or other commercial
EEG systems, check out the NeuroTechX community. We've got several open-source
projects that we'd love to have some more contributors on. A lot of us are
working hard on making commercial EEG less 'garbage'.

[https://github.com/neurotechx/](https://github.com/neurotechx/)

~~~
andrey_utkin
Theoretically, can one use that EEG as input device to drive interaction with
software? Genuinely interested in future of having /dev/neurointerface .
Newbie daddy now, often having both hands busy, but willing to do some work.

~~~
jdpigeon
Absolutely, though the fine-grained ness of that interaction won't be very
good for a while.

People are working right now on replicating some classic BCI paradigms with
these consumer headsets (i.e. motor imagery and the P300 speller). These are
slow and require training to use, though.

What I think is more promising in the near term is using these devices to
passively influence software. Like in Muse's app, EEG could be used to
determine whether you're engaged, distracted, fearful, or frustrated. This
affective data could lead to a whole host of interesting possibilities in
gaming and health.

